

Show HN: My weekend project for those who obsessively follow AAPL, GOOG & MSFT - magsafe
http://tech3some.com/

======
olalonde
I'd love to see net income in those columns!

From Wikipedia:

AAPL: $ 14.01 billion [1]

MSFT: $ 18.760 billion [2]

GOOG: $ 8.505 billion [3]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc>.

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft>

[3] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google>

------
rohitnair
Couldn't you just use the multi-quote search option on Yahoo! Finance?
Streaming quotes, charts, multiple views and de-duping of news articles.

<http://finance.yahoo.com/quotes/AAPL,MSFT,GOOG/view/v1>
<http://finance.yahoo.com/quotes/AAPL,MSFT,GOOG/view/dv>

Want to add more quotes? Just add it to the URL (or use the Add Symbol option
on the page) <http://finance.yahoo.com/quotes/AAPL,MSFT,GOOG,YHOO/view/v1>

------
rlmw
I hope you've got tech4some.com registered, so you can add facebook in April
2012.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Sadly, I don't think Facebook has the right to sit among these companies. All
three of these companies push out software that has a substantial impact on
the world and push out more than just one product.

I know Facebook has made a definite impact on the world, but what else does it
do except for being facebook. They really haven't actually given anything back
to the world except for social aspects.

This might be a losing argument, but I can't see facebook sitting among any of
these companies in competition. These three are in direct competition with one
another. While facebook partners with MSoft.

------
joshes
Are the articles meant to be sorted by their respective companies (like the
financial info)? Because I see some stories that are meant for one but under
the column of another. Maybe I am misunderstanding how this is organized?

Any any event, I like the idea a good deal. It would be neat to see this
expanded and perhaps customizable so that users could pick which companies to
place in their "3some".

~~~
magsafe
The news articles come from Yahoo! Finance's RSS feeds for each ticker symbol.
Some stories may be duplicated across multiple companies, and I'm currently
not doing anything special to detect dupes.

(Btw, you will notice the same new stories in the iPhone Stocks app)

------
dgudkov
For explicit linking articles to stock data you might want to use something
like this <http://explainum.blogspot.com/p/sample-widgets.html>

Disclaimer: I'm founder of Explainum. The service is still in development
phase but we're looking for early users.

------
natmaster
How much of that AAPL stock is owned by MSFT?

~~~
andyman1080
none. [http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/05/apples-
stock-r...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/05/apples-stock-rise-
could-have-meant-5-billion-for-microsoft.ars)

~~~
natmaster
Thanks. Didn't realize they had been sold. Not sure why people are downvoting
my honest question though.

~~~
awa
I think because that information could have been easily found on the web
(lmgtfy)

------
kirpekar
Nothing technical of value here; Just being frank.

At the very least, include P/E, EPS and Beta.

~~~
olalonde
There's Google/Yahoo Finance and many other sites for that ;)

~~~
aaronmarks
I think the idea is that anyone interested enough in these companies to use
this site would also be interested in / see the value in that data.

------
wippler
Cool project. Identifying common news and showing them as one that spans
across will look awesome

------
tybris
Interesting, 5 year change: AAPL +400% AMZN +400% GOOG +40% MSFT +4%

~~~
patrickaljord
It's hard to grow when you have +95% of market share.

------
nikhilpandit
Very cool. Would love to be able to compare other companies too (even a simple
textbox that lets me change one of the columns by entering a different ticker
symbol would work).

------
vnorby
Neat. Do the columns/wording ("92b more than Microsoft") change dynamically if
the order changes (not that it's happening anytime soon)?

~~~
magsafe
Yes, the stock price, market caps, difference in value and other numbers all
update dynamically (approximately every 5 seconds) when the stock market is
open.

------
angryasian
do hackers really care about stock prices of major corporations ? The fact
this is on the front page lends to the discussion of the decline of HN.
Anyways.. good stock and news aggregator.

